# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Autonomous Vehicle World Congress

## Airicist

autonomousvehiclecongress.org

3rd Autonomous Vehicle World Congress China 2019 - September 5-6, 2019, Shanghai, China

Andrew Jones - Conference Manager

----------

